# Active Out-Shop kennt den jemand



## seinup (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe bei ebay eigentlich was gesucht und bin dann auf active outs Shop gestoßen, der auch noch einen Onlineladen hat. 

Hat da einer Erfahrung mit ? Besonders hinsichtlich der Lieferzeit und noch wichtiger - wenn man 2 Größen bestellt, weil man zwischen 2 Nummern hängt von den Maßen her, ein Teil zurücksendet, wie lang die für eine Rücküberweisung brauchen, denn da hab ich bei anderen Shops schon super bis "dolle" Erfahrungen gemacht  

Wäre super, wenn einer Erfahrungen posten könnte, hoffentlich nur positive


----------



## ingmar (16. Juli 2008)

Hi,
die haben auch nen Webshop, www.active-out.eu oder so. Ich bestelle da öfter mal und kann den Laden nur empfehlen. Schneller Versand, schneller Umtausch, schnelle Erstattung.
Im Webshop kannste Dich auch anmelden für eine paar Prozente auf alles Aktion, kostenlos.
Also meinen Segen haste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaD (16. Juli 2008)

Habe da auch schon öfter bestellt - ohne Probleme.


----------



## seinup (16. Juli 2008)

Danke, wennse auch schnell erstatten und nit so lang brauchen wie beischvierundzwanzisch, ist super.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Juli 2008)

Ebenfalls schon öfter genutzt und keinerlei Beanstandungen. Waren im Gegenteil sehr flott und zuverlässig. Zurückgegeben habe ich allerdings noch nichts.


----------



## veno (16. Juli 2008)

Geteilte Meinungen, naja, also ich hab bestellt, noch nichts erhalten, wobei meine Bestellung schon fast 10 Tage her ist und seltsamerweise der Versand vor einer Woche "angekündigt" wurde, aber erst Ende dieser Woche stattfindet. Sowas hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt.....naja, wird also um die 14 Tage dauern, bis die Bestellung da ist, also "schnell" ist das jetzt nicht, naja, ..... mal schauen, normal hab ich halt immer so 5 tage als "normalen Versand" in Erinnerung, also die meisten schaffen es zumindest binnen dieser Zeit. Sogar grössere,die nicht primär vom Versand leben.


----------



## Los Dongolos (27. Januar 2010)

Auch wenn's ein wenig spät kommt.... Ich habe besch...... Erfahrungen mit diesem Onlineshop gemacht. Ein Abzocker vor dem Herrn!! Beim Umtausch unseriös, versucht 50% des Geldes ein zu behalten, wenn der Karton (Radschuhe) nicht mehr 100%ig intakt ist.
Falls also heir nochmal jemand blättert, um etwas über active-out.eu zu erfahren, dann"LASS DIE FINGER DAVON"!
Schau bei Actionssport, Hibike oder H&S Bikediscount nach!


----------



## saturno (27. Januar 2010)

Los Dongolos schrieb:


> Auch wenn's ein wenig spät kommt.... Ich habe besch...... Erfahrungen mit diesem Onlineshop gemacht. Ein Abzocker vor dem Herrn!! Beim Umtausch unseriös, versucht 50% des Geldes ein zu behalten, wenn der Karton (Radschuhe) nicht mehr 100%ig intakt ist.
> Falls also heir nochmal jemand blättert, um etwas über active-out.eu zu erfahren, dann"LASS DIE FINGER DAVON"!
> Schau bei Actionssport, Hibike oder H&S Bikediscount nach!



hört sich nicht gut an, aber umtausch bedeutet nicht defekte ware auch wenns nur der karton ist zurück und neue her. wie würdest du als kunde reagieren wenn dir der laden was zusendet im defekten versifften karton und du bekommst auf deine reklamation zu hören:

sorry kam vom vorgänger beim umtausch leider so zurück.


du willst 100% dann gib auch 100% zurück.


----------



## karmakiller (27. Januar 2010)

ich habe mit active-out bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht - habe schon mehrmals etwas bestellt und hatte auch bei anfallenden Retouren keine Probleme mit Akzeptanz oder Gutschrift o.ä.


----------



## Rennmaulwurf (27. Januar 2010)

Ich kann auch nix negatives über Aktiv Out sagen.
Im normal Fall sehr schneller Versand, sehr niedrige Versandkosten, gute Sache mit dem Partnerschaftsprogramm und den gutgeschriebenen %.
Sehr nette telefonische Beratung.

Gruss
Astrid


----------



## Jockelmatz (27. Januar 2010)

Ich empfehle ebenfalls active-out!  
Schon viermal dort Klamotten bestellt, alle Lieferungen pünktlich und exakt. Umtausch war leider auch schon zweimal nötig, weil ich falsche Grössen bestellt hatte. Auch damit kein Problem, Kontakt immer freundlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Los Dongolos (28. Januar 2010)

Nur noch mal zur Erklärung: Ich hatte mir Radschuhe für ca. 130  bestellt, die nicht passten. Beim Zurückschicken habe ich den Fehler gemacht, den Rücksendeschein auf den Radkarton zu kleben. 
Ich hätte ja nachvollziehen können, wenn mir dafür zur Anforderung eines neuen Kartons beim Hersteller, sagen wir, 5  abgezogen worden wären. 
Aber 65 ??? Hallo??? 
Dann wurde mir angeboten, andere Schuhe zu nehmen...habe ich gemacht passten auch nicht.
Das Porto für's nochmalige Zurücksenden wollte active-out nicht mehr übernehmen. Kenne ich auch von keinem anderen Online-Händler und steht auch nicht in den AGBs.
Nichts für ungut, aber für mich ist active-out gestorben.


----------



## active-out (4. April 2010)

Du kannst mir glauben: wenn wir eine Möglichkeit gehabt hätten an einen neuen Karton zu kommen, dann hätten wir das selbstverständlich auch gemacht. Leider gibts bei den Herstellern keine Solo-Kartons und alleine der Arbeitsaufwand den wir mit der ganzen Sache hatten, hat uns deutlich mehr gekostet als die Summe die wir leider von der Erstattungssumme abziehen mussten. Hinzu kommt ja auch noch, dass wir die Schuhe nicht mehr als "Neu" verkaufen können - folglich doppelter Verlust für uns. Also bitte ich um eine faire Beurteilung der Angelegenheit. Natürlich ist das ärgerlich wenn ich Geld in den Sand setze, aber es sollte doch so sein dass der den Schaden trägt der ihn verursacht und nicht irgendjemand anderes - oder? Wie schon ein anderer Beitrag sagte: wenn ich 100%ige Ware erhalte, dann sollte ich die Verantwortung dafür übernehmen, dass ich diese auch in 100%igem Zustand zurückschicke. Mit ein wenig Nachdenken wäre das Problem ganz einfach vermieden worden. Nichts für ungut und trotzdem alles Gute.
www.active-out.eu


----------



## Al_Borland (5. April 2010)

Sehe ich genauso. Und mit etwas Nachdenken wird das Los Dongolos auch einsehen. Wenn die Schuhe samt Beiwerk keinen Neuzustand mehr aufweisen, kann man auch nicht erwarten, zu 100% entschädigt zu werden.

Ich im Übrigen kann von meiner letzten Lieferung Mavic Crossrides auch nur Gutes berichten. Schnelle Lieferung, top Verpackung - alles, wie's sein soll.


----------



## active-out (6. April 2010)

Hallo Al_Borland. Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung. Das tut echt gut, denn wir reißen uns wirklich den A.... auf um gute Angebote und Service zu bieten. In diesem Sinne: heiße Rides und viel Spaß allen Gleichgesinnten im hoffentlich tollen bevorstehenden Frühling und Sommer


----------



## black_storm (3. Juni 2015)

http://www.dooyoo.de/online-shops/active-out-eu/1658276/#rev

ob es stimmt ?


----------



## AlpinSki (11. Juni 2015)

black_storm schrieb:


> http://www.dooyoo.de/online-shops/active-out-eu/1658276/#rev



"Eine Radhose mit 2,5 cm großen Löchern?! So ein Mist! Die Wochend-Biketour mit meine Freunden konnte ich absagen".

Nur 1 Radhose?! Bei dieser Einstellung möchte ich nicht wissen, wie seine Unterhose aussieht. *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

